# Wettbewerb Weihnachtskarte



## Liliac (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

gestern hab ich hier auf der Seite einen Aufruf zum Wettbewerb für WOW Weihnachtskarten gesehen. Heute finde ich den Link nicht mehr..:-(
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es den Wettbewerb noch gibt und wo ich den Link finde?

Vielen Dank schonmal..
Lili


----------

